# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  المرقدوش..

## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 


*المرقدوش*


وهو نبات عشبي معمر ينمو في المناطق الباردة و في سواحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط وشبه الجزيرة العربية وجاوة والهند والصين، 
ويزرع في أوروبا وأمريكا و هو موجود بكثرة في *المدينة المنورة*
اسمائه
له عدة اسماء منها الوزاب *والدوش* والمردقوش ويعرف علميا باسم Origanum Vulgare او Marjoram ويستعمل النبات بجميع اجزائة
محتواه
وهو من عائلة نباتية معروفة بتأثيرها الدوائي الناجح ويعتبر البردقوش من فصيلة النباتات الشفوية ويحتوي النبات على زيت طيار واهم مركب فيه هو الثيمول والكافاكرول ويحتوي النبات ايضا على ادوريجانين ومواد عفصية وحمض 
الروزمارينيك ومواد راتنجية وفلافونيدات وبه مادة كافورية


فوائدة
1- من اهم فوائدة انه يساعد على *التوازن الهرموني* في أي عمر من الأعمار(لو هرمون معين مرتفع يخفضة ولو منخفض يرفعه )سبحان الله
كما قال *الدكتور* عبد الباسط محمد السيد أنه وجد بالتجريب العلمي ،أن المستخلص المائي المحتفظ بالزيوت الطيارة ، من هذا العشب ، له أثر فعال في تنظيم هرمونات الرنين ، و الآلدوستيرون ، والبروستاجلاندين ، وهي *هرمونات الغدة الجاركلوية* ، كما أن التجارب الهرمونية أثبتت أن لهذا 
المستخلص القدرة على إحداث التوازن الطبيعي لنسب هرمونات التكاثر والذي يسبب الخلل فيه بالنقص او الزيادة إلى حدوث العقم سواءعند الذكور أو الإناث. 
ولما كان هذا العشب يحتوي على مولدات الهرمونات في صورة تربينات ، لذا فإنه مفيد لتنظيم الهرمونات و إذا أخذه الأصحاء فإنه لا يؤثر في اتزانهم الهرموني ، بل يؤدي دوره في إسراع التمثيل الغذائي 

General anabolic . 
2- ويعتبر *مخفض لضغط الدم* (لو شخص مريض بضغط الدم يشرب بمعدل 100 مل باليوم وسوف يستغني عن الدواء )وورد أن *رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله و سلم* وصفه في علاج ضغط الدم (اسأل مجرب )
3- و ثبت حديثاً أن المستخلص المائي المحتفظ بالزيوت الطيارة منه *يخفض سكر الدم* بنسبة تصل إلى 15 % 
4- كما ورد في الطب النبوي في حالات الخشام أي *الزكام* وثبت علميا انه يقوم *بتوسيع الشعب الهوائية* مما يساعد فى علاج *نزلات البرد* ويفيد كغرغرة في التهاب الحلق أو يشم كبخار ماء لعلاج *الجيوب الأنفية* ،ومذيب للبلغم ويفيد في حالات *الربو*

والبرد والكحة وإحتقان الجيوب الأنفية وقرح الفم
5- تشير الدراسات العلمية الى ان نبات البردقوش له تأثير *مضاد للاكسدة* مثله مثل مضادات الاكسدة الاخرى ، وفي دراسة عملت على 100نبات من نباتات الفصيلة الشفوية الذي يعتبر نبات البردقوش من ضمنها وجد ان هذا النبات كان افضل نبات اعطي تضاد للاكسدة.
6- وله تأثير كبير في علاج *التهاب المفاصل والآلام الروماتزمية* يستخدم الزيت الناتج منه في علاج المفاصل.
7- ويستخدم العشب في علاج حالات *عدم انتظام الدورة الشهرية* ، و كذلك يزيل متاعب الطمث و عسره وآلامه عند السيدات، كما وجد الدكتور عبد الباسط أنه ينظم هرمون البرولاكتين المسؤول عن انتظام دم الدورة، وأنه عند تجريبه بواقع كوبين من المستخلص المائي منه فإنه يحل محل الدواء الكيميائي ،و من ناحية أخرى فإنه يستخدم بنجاح في علاج حالات *تسمم الحمل* ، إذ إنه *آمن تماماً أثناء الحمل*
8- ويعتبر مركب مضاد للبكتريا *ومضاد للفيروسات والميكروبات‏ ومطهر للجراثيم* ويعود السبب لوجود مركب حمض الروزمارينيك و يستخدم في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كمضاد للميكروبات ، إذ يوضع مع اللحوم المصنعة كمادة حافظة طبيعية 
9- كما أن له تأثيرا *مسكنا ومضادا للالتهابات وخافضا للحرارة‏،علاوة* علي دوره الفعال في تقوية الجهاز المناعي وهذا التأثير تفوق علي بعض الأدوية القياسية التي استخدمت في هذه الدراسة‏ وقد أثبتت الأبحاث أن لمستخلص هذا العشب تأثيرا *محفزا لجهاز المناعة* يساوى تماما التأثير المعروف لحبة البركة
10- ويستخدم *ضد آلام القلب وهو يوسع الشرايين* والشعيرات الدموية وقد وجد ان مركبات هذا النبات تمنع تهتك الخلايا وحسب وكالة الأنباء الكويتية "كونا" فإن الدراسات التي أجريت لبيان التأثير العلاجي لمستخلص نبات "البردقوش" أثبتت أن له تأثيرا واقيا *يمنع تدمير خلايا الكبد*
11- ويستخدم *ضد آلام المعدة* والمغص المعوي الى جانب انه وملين ومهضم *وطارد للغازات* ومدر للبول ومعرق كما أنه يزيل الماء الزائد من الجسم
12- ثبت أيضاً أن له علاقة وثيقة *بإزالة الصداع النصفي ومهدىء للأعصاب* ويمنحك الهدوء النفسي وتقليل الإحساس بالتوتر وقال *الدكتور* محيى الدين الليثي الباحث بقسم "الفارماكولوجى" بالمركز القومي للبحوث في مصر متخصص طبي - حسب ما ورد بصحيفة الأهرام -إن لعشب "البردقوش" تأثيرا ومضادا للاكتئاب.
13- وهو *منشط عام* و من الغريب في هذا العشب أن الإفراط من تناوله يسبب النعاس و إذا أخذ مساءً فإنه يؤدي إلى الإسترخاء
14- وكان زيت البردقوش محببا لدي الإغريق لمنع تقلصات العضلات وتورم الجسم المائي *وآلام العضلات* 


أن البردقوش يعد كنزا دوائيا فهو مصدر دوائي موجود في الطبيعة وخلاصة هذا العشب آمنة تماما كما ثبت عدم وجود آثار جانبية عند استعماله لفترة متواصلة وينصح بشرب كوبين من مشروب البردقوش يوميا حتي نتجنب كثيرا من المشاكل الصحية كما يفيد في النشاط الزائد ،كما أن الأبحاث التي أجريت حول سمية هذا العشب أثبتت أن خلاصته آمنة تماما حتى تركيز 5 جم لكل كيلوجرام من وزن الجسم كما لم يسفر الاستعمال المتواصل له لمدة شهرين عن أضرار في وظائف الكبد والكلى وصورة الدم مما يجعله آمنا تماما 
عند استعماله بصورة متواصلة 


*وطريقة عمل شاي* من هذا النبات هو أخذ ملء ملعقة أكل من أوراق النبات ووضعها في كوب ثم *يصب عليه ماء مغلي ويغطى*
ويترك 15 دقيقة ثم يصفى ويشرب ويمكن تكرار ذلك مرة أخرى يوميا.وطعمه مثل النعناع 


وخلاصة القول بعد استعراض كل هذه الفوائد الصحية *يجب استعمال المرقدوش يوميا كشاي* أو مع السلطة أو مع أي طعام آخر  

 
*دمتم اصحاء..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## ليلاس

* طرح قيم ...*

*الله يعطييييييكـ العاافية حبيبتي ..*

*تسلمي ع الطرح ..*

*ما ننحرم جديييييييدكـ ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه لايفارق  مطبخنا  ابدا * 

*ونزرعه  في الحديقة في منزلنا  في  الضيعة * 

*ونستعمله  كثيرا  وخاصة  عند  المغص  واوجاع البطن* 

*يقال  له  عندنا   (مردقوش )*

*تشكري  ابنتي * 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*على  نقل  هذا  الموضوع  المفيد  للصحة* 

*مع كل  تقدير * 

*ابو  طارق*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الي نعرفه اكثر شيء هو انه من فوائده تخفف الام المغص والبطن* 


*وصحيح من المجربات* 


*تسلمي خيه شذاوي على الطرح المفيد* 


*ماعدمنا اطروحات اياديك* 


*موفقه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> * طرح قيم ...*
> 
> *الله يعطييييييكـ العاافية حبيبتي ..*
> 
> *تسلمي ع الطرح ..*
> 
> *ما ننحرم جديييييييدكـ ..*




*ليلاس..*
*شكرا لتواجدكِ الحلووو هنا*
*ماانحرم تواصلكِ غناتي*
*دمتي موفقه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *انه لايفارق مطبخنا ابدا* 
> 
> *ونزرعه في الحديقة في منزلنا في الضيعة*  
> *ونستعمله كثيرا وخاصة عند المغص واوجاع البطن*  
> *يقال له عندنا (مردقوش )* 
> *تشكري ابنتي*  
> *شذى الزهراء*  
> *على نقل هذا الموضوع المفيد للصحة*  
> *مع كل تقدير*  
> ...



*الشكر لك والدي العزيز على تشريفكِ الرائع*
*حضور لاعدمته منك ابوطارق*
*دمت بعين الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *الي نعرفه اكثر شيء هو انه من فوائده تخفف الام المغص والبطن*  
> 
> *وصحيح من المجربات*  
> 
> *تسلمي خيه شذاوي على الطرح المفيد*  
> 
> *ماعدمنا اطروحات اياديك*  
> 
> *موفقه*



 
*امووولتي ..*
*يسلم لي هالتوااجد العطر* 
*لاخلا من هالمرور حبيبتي*
*دمتي بحب...*

----------


## ايات الروح

*مشكورة على هذه المعلومات القيمة
الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مشكورة على هذه المعلومات القيمة*
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافية*



*آياات ..*
*شكراا لعبق المرور* 
*لاعدمتكِ بمووضوعاتي خيووة*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## دموع ليلى

مشكوووووووووووووورة أختي على المعلومات المفيدة والقيمة لاننحرم من جديدك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مشكوووووووووووووورة أختي على المعلومات المفيدة والقيمة لاننحرم من جديدك



*دموع ليلى ..*
*شكرا خيووة لمروركِ اللطيف*
*ماانحرم حلو التواصل*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياسبحان الله كل هذا في المرقدوش ..!!
خبرنا فيه يستخدموه بس الى الم البطن 


يعطيك العافيه غناتي شذاوي على الطرح القيم 

لا عدمنا جديدك المميز 
ارق التحايا واعذبها لمقامكِ الكريم..
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *ياسبحان الله كل هذا في المرقدوش ..!!*
> *خبرنا فيه يستخدموه بس الى الم البطن* 
> 
> 
> *يعطيك العافيه غناتي شذاوي على الطرح القيم* 
> 
> *لا عدمنا جديدك المميز* 
> *ارق التحايا واعذبها لمقامكِ الكريم..*



*فعلاً.. سبحانه وتعالى ، ماخلق شيء باطلاً ابدا..*
*وردتي الغلا*
*شكرا لتوااجدكِ الجميييل*
*اشتقت للتواصل بمتصفحي*
*لكِ تحياتي وودي*

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

*يعطيك الف عافيه غاليتي شدى الزهراء*
*بصررراحه ماتوقعت كل دااا فيه* 
*واحنا عايشين ولا ندري عن شئ*
*الف شكرررر لك* 
*تقبلي احترامي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *يعطيك الف عافيه غاليتي شدى الزهراء*
> 
> *بصررراحه ماتوقعت كل دااا فيه* 
> *واحنا عايشين ولا ندري عن شئ*
> *الف شكرررر لك* 
> 
> *تقبلي احترامي*



 
*يعاافيكِ ربي خيتوووو*
*شفتي بعد .. احنا ماندري عن فوواائد بس الاسم*
*حبك ملكني ..نورتي صفحتي*
*لاعدم ياارب من المرور*
*تحياااتي لكِ*

----------

